# Hollywood muffler by RodShop.com/stainlessteal mufflers



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

Guys i feel its my responsibitie to tell you guys about these pipes. I just had them installed yester morning 6/7/07. All I can say is throw away all other mufflers these are the coolest looking and coolest sound you will ever purchase. I will take a video and sound clip and down load it for you guys to see and hear asap.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see/hear it. Post back soon!!


----------

